# concealed carry permit



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have decided to get my concealed carry permit for when i am hunting fishing and camping i have the means to defend myself if i need to 
i see ads on ksl for classes but can anyone recomend one that is good 

wilky


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I did mine at Doug's Shoot N Sports right there in West Valley. I had no complaints at all.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.utahconcealedfirearms.com/index.html
I took this course. We had four people so he even came down to my house to teach it. Great class with great resources.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Most of the gun shops and ranges have them now and they are all the same from what i hear.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if he is still teaching or not, but Sgt. Mike Powell with West Valley Police Department does a good job.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I got mine at Sportsmans in Riverdale, good instructor


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

wilky said:


> hi i have decided to get my concealed carry permit for when i am hunting fishing and camping i have the means to defend myself if i need to
> i see ads on ksl for classes but can anyone recomend one that is good
> 
> wilky


Why would you want to carry only when you are in the woods? In my opinion, those are the safest places to be nowadays. I carry from the time I wake up until I go to bed. You never know when you are going to need it.

Now that being said, I've been to a few of the classes. From what I have found, the ones provided by a place that needs to keep a good reputation teach the most effective classes (i.e. - Sportsman's Warehouse, Gunnies, Cabelas, etc). Though I have been to some private classes that were very good, the earlier mention seem to be more consistent.

If you are in Utah Valley, Gunnies has classes all the time. Their schedule can be found here: http://www.gunnies.com/index-2.html


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks guys im going to call Gunnies and see if i can get on the Dec 10th class and try getting my application in before christmas


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

By all means get a permit. We should all carry every day, not just in the woods. When in the woods just carry openly. Not a problem. In Utah its legal to carry most places openly. There are some restrictions, like not having a loaded gun in a vehicle. Spend some time looking around this site: http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i managed to get in a CFP class on monday and was a pretty good price and took my application in to the BCI this afternoon so hopefully in 60 days i will have my CFP


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

James said:


> In Utah its legal to carry most places openly. There are some restrictions, like not having a loaded gun in a vehicle. Spend some time looking around this site: http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/


That is incorrect. Anyone can carry a loaded and concealed pistol in their vehicle. You do not need a permit for that. That law passed within the last couple years.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

wilky said:


> i managed to get in a CFP class on monday and was a pretty good price and took my application in to the BCI this afternoon so hopefully in 60 days i will have my CFP


Good on ya! Just make sure to use the permit once you get it, too many people take the course get the permit and then never carry. It's like installing a security system for your house and then never arming it...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Why would you want to carry only when you are in the woods? In my opinion, those are the safest places to be nowadays. I carry from the time I wake up until I go to bed. You never know when you are going to need it.


Probably the most dangerous place I go is my workplace....nope it's not a jail or anything like that....I work in an office in the corporate world. With all of the workplace shootings that happen and being in management all it takes is one PO'd employee to go loco. I've had a nightmare or two about being trapped in my office and having a madman going through the building and me being powerless. Unfortunately my workplace does not allow firearms on the property all....not even in your vehicle in the parking lot and they've fired people in the past for having a cased shotgun in the trunk of their car and the wrong person just happen to see it when an employee retrieved a briefcase from their trunk.

Long story I can't carry mine at all during the week and because I get out of the habit I never carry although I'd like to. I pretty much just carry on road trips and in the hills.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_12345824


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Title 34 Chapter 45 101-107

Do a Google search for this.


----------

